# When Poppy met Hamish



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

What a lovely weekend it was! with the lovely weather we went out for the day to Settle in the Dales, a beautiful place we've been to before with a nice riverside walk so the Popster could dip in and out to keep cool. I think Neil's got some pics of swimming he could put on....  

Then on the way home we met up with a lovely lady who I got in touch with through FB because she has a Poppy doppelgänger  It turns out they're not siblings but they're from the same breeder and there must be a link somewhere :spy: He had a fantastic temperament and is a very handsome friendly boy, what do you all think? We're all in love with Hamish


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Glad to see you were making the most of the good weather, can't be said of today more rain! Poppy looks like she's smitten and why wouldn't she be I agree a handsome chap


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Handsome lad. Looks like they had a good time.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely photos  it looks like Poppy has met her match in energy levels there - he is very handsome 

I especially love the getting into water photo - just hints at the double trouble that pair could get into


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lovely pictures. They look so happy and full of life.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

These two are amazing together. Seems like lovebirds who have been together forever  How did it go in the end when you had to part?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Annabellam said:


> These two are amazing together. Seems like lovebirds who have been together forever  How did it go in the end when you had to part?


Hee hee, it was so funny to watch, they were very fast though so it was lucky to get any photos  Poppy passed out on the back seat of the car on our home journey  We'll definitely do it again, they were very well matched and Hamish's owner said he followed Poppy's scent through the field when they walked it the next day, aw


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah true love and such great lookey likeys! 
Looks like they had a fabulous time - and you of course, were you able to check out the local hospitality??


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ah true love and such great lookey likeys!
> Looks like they had a fabulous time - and you of course, were you able to check out the local hospitality??


 Just coffee and a nice al fresco brunch.....but we made up for it on Sunday's walk which didn't involve the car and took in a couple of pubs (hydration purposes only mind, as given the heat, we needed to source regular ice cubes and under table shade for the Popster )


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

As promised, a few of Aquapop.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like a wonderful place for people and dogs.


----------

